# Derelict Farm. Nr Knutsford. Cheshire.



## Silent Hill (Oct 19, 2011)

" THE LAST HOUSE ON THE LEFT "







At the end of a leafy lane in deepest Cheshire lies this derelict house and farm buildings. It literally was the last house on the left 






A place where even the postman treads no more.






The ever familiar smell of country life faintly lingered.






But the sheds were bare.











I love derelict houses. It's the anticipation prior to entry, and thinking what family life must have been like. Sadly there were no real memoirs as such, but the house did have a few nice little touches 

Lets start in the kitchen. Could do with a little attention though.











Intact fireplace's. A rarity these day's.











Had some cool doorway's and lovely tiled flooring.











Luvly rustic staircase.











More rooms, groovy windows and weird lighting.


























And my absolute fave room... The Attic 











Cheers.

 ​


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 19, 2011)

What a lovely house!


----------



## scribble (Oct 19, 2011)

It looks a good-sized house. Super report!


----------



## jerm IX (Oct 19, 2011)

Thoroughly enjoyed that, thanks.


----------



## kevsy21 (Oct 19, 2011)

Shame its been abandoned.Good pics.


----------



## st33ly (Oct 19, 2011)

Liked your pics, very good


----------



## eggbox (Oct 19, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> What a lovely house!



What he said. 

I could so live with that being my staircase.


----------



## PaulPowers (Oct 19, 2011)

personally I'm not a hdr fan but nice report


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 20, 2011)

PaulPowers said:


> personally I'm not a hdr fan but nice report



These are single images and just tweaked in photoscape mate. No HDR here 

Thanks all for the comments.


----------



## cuboard (Oct 20, 2011)

great report, i really liked the red checkered floor shot and the room with the hanging wallpaper is sweet.


----------



## Em_Ux (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow love it!

Thanks for posting


----------



## maximus (Oct 20, 2011)

What a beautiful house and very well captured..thanks.

So glad it hasn't been 'chavved' or 'pikied' would make a brilliant project!


----------



## smiler (Oct 20, 2011)

I Enjoyed That, Thanks.


----------



## gervansimon (Oct 20, 2011)

Spiral Architect said:


> These are single images and just tweaked in photoscape mate. No HDR here
> 
> Thanks all for the comments.


Are these pictures of Burnt House Farm? Tabley? If so, VERY creepy with the history of what happened there!


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 21, 2011)

gervansimon said:


> Are these pictures of Burnt House Farm? Tabley? If so, VERY creepy with the history of what happened there!



No mate thank god. What happened there was so surreal and straight out of a horror movie.


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice shot mate , i always find these places extremely sad when you do get glimpses at how the people who live and possible pass on there. This is one reason why i don't do them myself but well done


----------



## gingrove (Oct 21, 2011)

Spiral Architect said:


> No mate thank god. What happened there was so surreal and straight out of a horror movie.



Burnt house farm???


----------



## gervansimon (Oct 21, 2011)

gingrove said:


> Burnt house farm???



Google it!! Not a very nice thing at all happened there almost 10 years ago :-(


----------



## gervansimon (Oct 21, 2011)

Spiral Architect said:


> No mate thank god. What happened there was so surreal and straight out of a horror movie.



I know, defo :-( VERY horrible. I live in Crewe & even to this day its still being mentioned in the local rag. What a terrible thing to happen to someone.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 21, 2011)

What a fab find. Love the colours and great lighting in the sheds and some of the rooms. Cheers.


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks all


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 27, 2011)

Like your style of report great stuff and stunning photography, I guess you took a tripod.


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 27, 2011)

AltDayOut said:


> Like your style of report great stuff and stunning photography, I guess you took a tripod.



Of course


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 27, 2011)

haha ACE, I have only recently started taking one in the field as it were and WOW they don't half change the image opportunities


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 27, 2011)

It will soon become your best friend mate


----------



## JEP27 (Oct 27, 2011)

What a cool find. Great report and fab pics


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 29, 2011)

the one in tabley sounds fascinating - anyone know if it's empty/derelict ?

The one above is now sealed and up for sale with permission to build on the land


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Oct 29, 2011)

I remember being sent here for work on the night of the murder in 2004 (?), just another crime scene at the time. It had a nice new paint job not long afterwards and new tenants moved in.

M


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 29, 2011)

cheers. I guess I won't be exploring it then


----------

